# How do I wake up my hog??



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

My 8 week old female loooves to sleep, especially under my sweatshirt. I get home from work at around 6 and am done dinner by 7. I want to chill with my hoglet but she always seem to just want to burrow and sleep. I have only had her one week so i think now is the time to enforce any consistent behaviour on my behalf so I want to start now.

Should i simply try to wake her up every day at the exact same time and maybe she will eventually get used to it? I go to bed at roughly 10 every night so i would like those 3 hours to include some hedgehog goodness! :mrgreen:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, as a baby she is going to sleep a lot. They seem to do nothing but sleep and poop!
Yes, you can take her out of her house at the same time every day, start to get her used to a routine. 
It is possible that she will always be a 'cuddler' type of hedgie; meaning she is happiest just snuggled up with you.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Pliny's right...babies sleep but start a routine, anyway. Keep in mind, tho', even if you wake her at the same time and do the same thing every single night...you may still end up with a 'cuddler'. Snarf does both: we let him out in our hedgie-proofed livingroom every night around 8. He wanders around for a bit...then plays "Hide n' Seek"? "Tag? "I Hate Your Smell"? I dunno what you'd call it - he runs up to me...sniffs me...then runs away double-time...runs back to me...sniffs me...repeat over and over and over... :? I don't know if I'm s'posed to chase him or pet him or what....?? Anyway...then he crawls into the sleeping bag we have shmushed in our wall unit for him and sleeps until I return his to his home.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

My little Norman is 14 weeks old. I wake him up on a regular basis every evening for some social time. Even though the time never changes, he's not always expecting the little disturbance. Some nights he's groggy but is perfectly happy to walk on to my hands for a pick up. Other nights he starts off partially balled up and huffing, but comes out of it as soon as I pick him up. So getting them up at a regular time doesn't mean they'll always react the same way. :lol:

He's a bit of an explorer, but he's a cuddler through and through. He loves to find a dark place by crawling into my hoddie or the part of my shirt I fold over for him to hide in and snuggle up in my lap, either taking the chance to nap, or just enjoying being petted and fussed over. He'll occasionally get the urge to get up and wander around the couch for a couple of minutes, but he always crawls back up into my lap a few minutes later to resume snuggling.

Like Pliny said, you must just have an extreme cuddler like mine.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha sounds good! :lol: 

I think i can live with a cuddler  

Thanks!


----------

